# That "Canadian" Experience in MI?



## Nine Milly (Mar 31, 2003)

I am looking to camp on an island on a lake with good walleye and northern numbers and size. The smaller, more remote a lake is, the better. Looking for that "Canadian" experience without the drive :chillin: Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

I think you need to go to Canada for what you are looking for. Not too many remote, walleye and pike infested lakes in Michigan, that I know of. There is good pike fishing in lower Michigan, and good walleye in Saginaw Bay, and Lakes St. Clair and Erie. But adding the "remote" criteria, and combining both species in one lake, I think you will be hard pressed to find it in MI. Gogebic might be a shot, but every fishing report I have read about this lake indicates it is windy, and hard to find the fish if you are unfamiliar with the lake.


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

Brain is locked up right now, but I think it is Voyager Wilderness area, border between MN and Canada. May be just as long a drive, but you can boat into so real wilderness there, with great fishing.


----------



## Nine Milly (Mar 31, 2003)

Thank for the info. Last year I did the trip into MN and visited Ely. Had a great time! I may have to think that direction. Thanks again!


----------



## tgafish (Jan 19, 2001)

How about Isle Royale


----------



## Redjay (Apr 9, 2008)

tgafish said:


> How about Isle Royale


----------



## shametamer (Jul 22, 2001)

bond falls flowage has campable islands..and peavy pond has one or two as does michigamme resevoir...lake michigamme has islands(not sure if you can camp on them) all are fairly good size bodies of water...islands at craig lake state park and sylvania wilderness are taboo for camping.greenwood resevoir has islands..no wake lake..i have seen tents pitched and people camping there...a couple of islands on the lakes in the cisco chain( i am unsure as to camping regs there)..............................all the above waters have walleye and pike in about as good of numbers as it gets in michigan INLAND


----------



## unclepaully (Nov 26, 2007)

Check out Fish lake, off of Hwy 13, south of Munising in the U.P. The lake is located in the national forest. No homes, cottages... there are a couple of islands and camping is allowed. I camped on the big island about 14 years ago. The DNR has planted walleye in there and I know of a few 7+ caught during ice season. When I was there I didn't target pike or walleye. I did see some pike while canoeing. The water is very clear. The lake also has great crappie fishing. Great wildlife and seclusion. The lake is quite small. There are also 20-30 other remote lakes within a 15 minute drive of there. Any questions you can pm me.


----------



## SoggyPaws (Jun 10, 2009)

The chain of lakes on Drummond? First, second, third, fourth lakes. Canoe in, camp anywhere.


----------



## Nine Milly (Mar 31, 2003)

Are the Drummond Lakes good fishing? What species?


----------



## CMRM (Jul 31, 2006)

Craig Lake State park has got the remote thing down, but the fishing is not nearly as good. There are walleye and pike in the lakes, but not nearly the numbers. Also the lakes are non-motorized, and have special restrictions on bait, limits, etc.


----------



## jimbo (Dec 29, 2007)

there's no walleyes or pike, but if you want a great backpacking\camping\small mouth
fishing trip, it's lake manitou on north manitou island. you'll need to catch the ferrie out of leeland(sp) & hike it back about 3 miles, but worth it. belly boat & tube jigs w\6 lb line is all you need. i've been going there for about 12 yrs. this will be the first yr i aint going (vac. with wife), but it's always been fun. 
allowed to keep only one 18"er to keep per day. 
no live bait


----------

